# METROPOLISHT - The Italian Way to Home Theater..



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello folks, my name is Sal, I live in north Italy and this is my private cinema. First, I ask sorry for my schoolastic english.

The theater is freely dedicated to the timeless masterpiece by Fritz Lang, Metropolis movie.

I hope you like it ..

This is the actual equipment list:



ENERGY DISTRIBUTION:
Belkin PureAV F40

PREAMPLIFIER/DECODER:
ONKYO TX-NR3008

SIGNALE CABLE:
Monster Cable Ultimate Quality THX Certified ULTi600

MULTIAMPLIFICATION:
- 1 ROTEL RB 1080 dedicated to Frontal channel Sx & Dx
- 1 ROTEL RB 1070 dedicated to Rear surround Sx & Dx
- 1 ROTEL RB 1070 dedicated to Back surround Sx & Dx
- 1 ROTEL RB 06 dedicated to Center channel
- 1 Klipsch KA-1000-THX* for passive SubWoofer

POWER CABLES:
THX Certified Monster Speaker Cable 

SPEAKER SYSTEM 11.4
KLIPSCH THX Ultra2 
+
2 Subwoofer JBL ES 250 P
4 Klipsch KPT-1201 
2 Klipsch RB-61

SUBWOOFER ACTIVE EQUALIZATION:
DSPEAKER-Antimode-8033S

HD SOURCES:
BDP PIONEER 440 - 3D
POPCORN HOUR A300 WITH 12 TB ARCHIVES
HIDEF TV SKYBOX HD


VIDEOPROJECTOR Full HD 3D:
EPSON TW-EH9000
8 pair Epson 3D ELPGS01

CEILING PROJECTOR MOUNT:
DOMOLIFT AUTOMATION -CPM1 - BLACK

SCOPE SYSTEM:
SEYMOURAV CENTER STAGE HD SCREEN 
ANAMORPHIC LENS PRISMASONIC HD-5000M

AIR CONDITION:
SANYO SPW-UC486VEH INVERTER HEAT PUMP 48000 BTU

DOMOTIC CONTROL:
LUTRON Grafik Eye 3104 CE
RC LOGITECH 885​


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Way in to dream...



Crossroad to Movie or to HotDog???


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Concession Area, Bar and dinner...


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tickets please !



Glorious 35 mm. projector Fedi V°


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Equipment room..


theater sign..


...before movie, go to bathroom...



and now..are you ready to open the door ?


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

And the show must go on !


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Details...


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

pretty impressive. I really like the door going into the theater.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice!!..:T What type of lighting are you using for the star ceiling effect?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just one word - WOW! Great space!! :T


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Prof. said:


> Very nice!!..:T What type of lighting are you using for the star ceiling effect?


Hi Prof, thank you so much !

The star ceiling is made with several mini dimmerable white led lamps...maybe 500 !

Byez..Sal.


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quijibo said:


> pretty impressive. I really like the door ............




Thank you Ryan, throughout the theater and the door were made ​​by DIY...


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Just one word - WOW! Great space!! :T


Thanks Joe !


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Any chance you took pictures as you went along? We all love to see construction pictures...


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

Man oh man, that is awesome!!


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Any chance you took pictures as you went along? ..........


Ohhhhhyesssss !

Next some day I post it...


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

D Bone said:


> Man oh man, that is awesome!!


:spend: ahaah... thank you....


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

That is what I call job well done. I would have never thought of the diner look in the snack area. That's awesome, great job...

Avery


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks you Avery, you are really kindly..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful Sal! :clap:


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you, Mech !


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Where did you get the old movie projector? Must be a story here.

Jim


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice setup. Congrats


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! I don't even know what to say, bellissimo!!!


----------



## Psybadek (Feb 9, 2012)

That right there is a piece of art!!! Would love to see more and definitely gave me some idea's for a project one day.  Great home theater!


----------



## r2lorme (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, what a big place for an home theater !
I like the contrast between the sixties in the bar and the contemporary look of the projection room...


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Very detailed, very nicely done!


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot, guys !!

My life is in a very busy period !!! 

Enjoy the theater at http://electronichouse.com/article/diy_home_theater_inspired_by_metropolis

Please, vote the article !

Byez, Sal.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very Impressive!! :unbelievable:


----------



## dabusabus1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The room looks awesome I did not expect to see that behind the white doors great job :T


----------



## GrailsEdge (Sep 20, 2012)

reminds me of willy wonka


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Phenomenal work!


----------

